# Our Little Beast: Cane Corso and Shikoku Inu Cross



## WickedPaws (May 30, 2012)

This is Beast









This is his Father a Shikoku Inu









and his mother a Cane Corso


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Aw.. He is too cute!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Cute puppy! Keep posting pics. I'm SO curious to see how he looks as he grows. His parents are 2 very different looking dogs.


----------



## WickedPaws (May 30, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah the fact that someone here even had a Shikoku Inu stunned me, they are just so rare! Most have never even heard of a Shikoku Inu. I'm super curious to see how he's going to turn out.


----------



## Mina'sMom (Jan 11, 2010)

He is a cutie.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Curious was this an accidental breeding or on purpose?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I am in love! He is beautiful.

I, too, am surprised that someone in Alabama had a Shikoku Inu. A cane corso in AL is unusual, but a Shikoku Inu?


----------



## Crisp (May 31, 2012)

I'm really interested to know if the breeding was accidental or on purpose as well. Where did you find such a unique pup?



For information on the Shikoku Ken breed, it's probably best to ask the "Nihon Ken Forum". There are many active Shikoku owners as the Shikoku community is quite small. There are a few Cane Corsi (and other working mastiff/bully-breed) owners on the forum as well.


----------



## WickedPaws (May 30, 2012)

The breeding was an acccidental breeding. The man who owned them had went out of town and the dog sitter he had hired did not do such a good job. But I I'll never tell him he was an accident ;o) I still did not believe they were mixed with Shikoku and Corso untill he showed me the papers on both parents...so rare. So for the VERY small price of $50 I got the rare love of my life. I just can't ait to see how he turns out!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to hear that it wasn't a purposeful breeding and that the owner let the pups go so cheap -- I would have thought much less of someone who decided to charge a bunch just because it was a rare mix. Cute pup. Do you plan to get him into puppy classes? This will most likely be a challenging mix, and the more socialization and training, the better!


----------



## WickedPaws (May 30, 2012)

I'm a certified SD and TD trainer. I use mostly rescue bully breeds for this so I'm used to working with the more challenging breeds but every experince is a new one. As I'm not familiar with the Shikoku breed I'm sure it will hold some new Challenges. Thank you for the link.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm glad it was accidental. 

I only own a three year old shiba inu she is from a breeder in us, but she does have some Japanese import shiba in her lines. 

I love shiba inu and other Japanese breeds. 

I've met one shikoku in person two times and she is very beautiful dog. Coarse not a dog for average owner of coarse. 

They need lots socialization and work.

The Nihon ken is nice forum and there's some owners who own shikoku and one I know of who owns cane corso and have experience with both shikoku and cane corso.

I haven't been with her enough to know what her full personality is like so I can't help you on that. I hope see her and her owner on the next shiba meet up.. hehe 

It's good your experienced too I hope see more pictures of your pup.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I too, have a Shiba Inu with Japanese lines, and he certainly has a very interesting character and personality which my breeder claims comes from his Japanese blood lol, and my breeder has educated me a bit on the Shikoku as well as the other Japanese spitz breeds such as Sanshu, Ainu, Kishu, Kai & Akita. Although I've never met any in person. I think that if the Shikoku is anything related in temperament to a Shiba, which I'm sure they could have some possible similar traits, it would be a very interesting dog for sure, having a completely different mix in there as well. I can't wait to see how this pup turns out as well. and, like everyone else I'm very happy it was not a purposeful breeding for financial benefit. Beautiful pup!


----------



## Crisp (May 31, 2012)

The fact that the breeding was accidental is a small relief. What did you go through to get your pup? Neuter agreement? Any questions about your lifestyle? He's quite cute (I'm sure I said before) and while I do love a "challenging dog" (and it sounds like you're up to the task as well!), this mix sure isn't for everyone and I hope that his siblings end up in good hands.


I'm don't really understand why the owner would leave a girl in heat with an intact male and left them with a dog sitter... but I'm not here to judge the owner. :/ It's just that with two uncommon and very drivey, tenacious dogs like a Cane Corso and a Shikoku as the litter's parents, the chance that his siblings might end up in a bad home worries me. I don't own either breed but I've been able to work and interact with both and I absolutely adore them (and would love to add either in the future). I'd hate to see someone too inexperienced or someone who'll want to breed one of the pups because they have such unique/rare and hyped-about parent breeds. BUT, I digress!


I really do encourage you join the NK forum for information and education on the Shikoku. It's been an amazing resource and community for me to learn about the Shikoku and the Kishu breeds (the NK I'm most interested in). You might also try reaching out to the sire's breeder for information on Shikoku (I hope they know about the mistake litter!). I'm sure you're little Beast (cute, btw! :B) will turn out interesting, to say the least!


----------



## WickedPaws (May 30, 2012)

Sadly there was no neuter agreement although he will be neutered in the next few weeks ((moment of silence for his manhood)) It worried me too about the others who have got one of these puppies as well. Not just because the 2 breeds being challenging but from the attitude already showing in this little guy. He is already growling at other dog and people which we are correcting and its working well. But for others that might not have the experience ((shivers)) I could see how bad it might turn out for the other pups and people. I emailed the man and asked him to give my email to others that will reserve a pup as well that way we could all keep in touch and see what our pups go though, end up looking like, and just be there as a support system if anyone has a problem in training. The man did however seem to be very through and called my references as well as a home check before the pup was brought to me. Other than his growling he is a bundle of joy and VERY vocal not sure if this is a trait in the Shikoku's or not, not so much barking as it is a funny yowl he does it most of the time when were walking and playing. Thank you again for the info on the Shikoku forum I already signed up just waiting till they let me in before I bomb them with questions lol

On a side note his tail now arks over till the tip touches his back..too cute!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't like to correct a growl; a growl is a warning and I don't like to remove a dog's warning system -- that's how you end up with a dog that bites "out of the blue." It's explained pretty well here. Here's hoping he just needs socialization and training to help build up his confidence. It was a good idea to ask for the other buyer's details so you can keep track of his siblings, too. I also agree that you should check out that Nihon Ken forum -- BradA1878 posts there a lot, and he owns both corsi and shikoku, so may be able to offer some advice!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Saya is very growly puppy also nippy, but she has two types growls a happy I love you growl and I'm unsure or back off growl. It's funny how they sound so different. 

Happy growl she usually has toy or no toy and it's lighter growl and unsure warning is much different.

I've met a shikoku she didn't vocalize at the meet up, but I'm sure she has her shikoku noises.. The owner's shiba loved to yodel though he had make sure he was heard.. hehe 

I never met cane corso before only seen video and pictures of members on the forum.. 

I think you need make in intro first on the Nihon ken forum before they give you full member ship. 

He's a cute pup hope things go well with him growing up.


----------



## WickedPaws (May 30, 2012)

my fault I should have been a little more clear about the correcting the growling..because he does it to everyone but me and my husband I keep treats on hand at all times and have got a few of the people who live by me to crouch down and offer him a treat when he feels safe enough to come over to them. Thank you for the great artical! 

As for the Nihon ken forum it wouldnt let me post anything untill I signed up..but maybe I was doing something wrong I will try again now!


----------



## Crisp (May 31, 2012)

For the NK forum, you can't post anything until you register and once you register, you have to post an introduction in the introduction board - THEN they give you full posting access.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am only here to say how adorable he is ... and I too hope the other pups are in the proper hands .. for human and dogs sakes. But that pup really is quite stunning.


----------



## umbrellaanalytics (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you in Alabama? I have Beast's sister. Her name is Darla. If you would like to share pictures then email me at [email protected]


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

WickedPaws said:


> Sadly there was no neuter agreement although he will be neutered in the next few weeks ((moment of silence for his manhood)) !


That's great that you are helping provide a "support system" for the littermates. Since the breeder didn't require s/n, I hope that none of the owners think they have a rare breed worth perpetuating. A small suggestion, how old is "Beast"? If he will not have access to any intact females you might consider seeing how adolescence goes and unless there are testosterone related issues, neutering him once he's had time to grow up, and his growth plates have closed.


----------



## krism (Aug 18, 2012)

I own one of these pups also my uncle gave me one his name is detrich i own a girl her name is gia


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice pups you got there!!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

I love Canes! Your baby is beautiful!


----------

